# I drive NPM's project Altima!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

After the Stillen show I had the opertunity to drive NPM's project Altima. At Stillen it made more power on the dyno than a track package 350Z much to everyones surprise. It has a Mossy Performance stainless exhaust, Unorthodox UD pulley set and a AEM CAI, the basic bolt ons.

I got to drive the car when we went to dinner after the show. Man was I amazed what this car can do! The car was doing rolling burnouts with ease by just flooring the throttle even with the huge 245/30-19 wheels and tires! With the exhuast and intake, the Altima sounded like a Ferrari, no-kidding. It feel like a mid-14 second car. I was very impressed.

At part throttle just crusing, the car is still quiet and refined, but when the throttle is mashed, it really sings. This car can whoop its share of GT mustangs and the like no problem I bet.

I am so impressed, I want to get an Altima now. I am kinda torn between the Altima and a G35 for the wifes car. I knew the 3.5 Alty was fast but I was not expecting it to respond so well to a few minor bolt ons. I can't wait until JWT finnishes development of the light flywheel to replace the heavy 30 lbs stock dual mass unit and gets their camshafts done. That and when Stillen finishes the header development, Altimas will fly, maybe high 13's all motor from a family sedan.

I love it, M3 performance with a mid 20 k price. I am jealouse of you Alima guys!

Mike


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *After the Stillen show I had the opertunity to drive NPM's project Altima. At Stillen it made more power on the dyno than a track package 350Z much to everyones surprise. It has a Mossy Performance stainless exhaust, Unorthodox UD pulley set and a AEM CAI, the basic bolt ons.
> 
> I cut your quote down to save room. How did you like the AEM CAI ? Some here use it and some use the Injen.*


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm in the process of upgrading from the JWT Pop-Charger to 
the Injen CAI. I chose Injen over the AEM due to the larger diameter tube (3" on the Injen). Plus, I think asthetically it just
looks better!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I'm in the process of upgrading from the JWT Pop-Charger to
> the Injen CAI. I chose Injen over the AEM due to the larger diameter tube (3" on the Injen). Plus, I think asthetically it just
> looks better! *


I don`t want to offend anyone but I chose the Injen for those reasons and I am told the price is about the same. Check out the thread by Slurppie.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



Ratwayne said:


> *
> 
> 
> morepower2 said:
> ...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



morepower2 said:


> *The AEM has been proven to make more power on a Dyno.
> 
> Mike *


Can you show me proof?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Can you show me proof? *


I have seen the dyno charts but I don't have them to scan. AEM has 3-2 more midrange hp.

Mike


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



morepower2 said:


> *I have seen the dyno charts but I don't have them to scan. AEM has 3-2 more midrange hp.
> 
> Mike *


Hmm...well, I don't disbelieve you, just like to see evidence.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I don`t want to offend anyone but I chose the Injen for those reasons and I am told the price is about the same. Check out the thread by Slurppie. *


Hey Rat... you got that thing bolted on yet?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *After the Stillen show I had the opertunity to drive NPM's project Altima. At Stillen it made more power on the dyno than a track package 350Z much to everyones surprise. It has a Mossy Performance stainless exhaust, Unorthodox UD pulley set and a AEM CAI, the basic bolt ons.
> 
> *


How much did the 350Z track edition dyno at? How much more was the Alty with the bolt ons?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



scottlny said:


> *How much did the 350Z track edition dyno at? How much more was the Alty with the bolt ons? *


The Z dynoed at around 224 hp and the Altima was 228 hp. Stock it was 206 hp.

Mike


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



morepower2 said:


> *The Z dynoed at around 224 hp and the Altima was 228 hp. Stock it was 206 hp.
> 
> Mike *


That Dyno on the Z seems pretty low if it's putting out 287 HP to the crank.. hmm.. wonder if Nissan is fudging their numbers..  228 sounds about right. A fellow member Dynoed his Altima with those bolt on's at 230.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Hey Rat... you got that thing bolted on yet? *


What are you beebling about? Se-Rious was over this week-end. I haven`t taken delivery of Blue Max yet........

Back on subject: It is hard to choose which one to go with, but the results should be almost the same , shouldn`t they Scott ?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *
> 
> Back on subject: It is hard to choose which one to go with, but the results should be almost the same , shouldn`t they Scott ? *


Well considering our car is only rated 240 at the crank, and the Z stock is 287. Yeah I am a little surprised. So basically with basic bolt-on mods, intake, exhaust, and pulley, we have more HP then the Z? Hmm.. And I thought that the Z's intake and exhaust was not restrictive at all so I doubt a bolt on would help it as much as it helps our alty. I'm sure they'll still pull better numbers at the track, with their RWD, and LSD. but can't complain for a 4 door sports sedan


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Well considering our car is only rated 240 at the crank, and the Z stock is 287. Yeah I am a little surprised. So basically with basic bolt-on mods, intake, exhaust, and pulley, we have more HP then the Z? Hmm.. And I thought that the Z's intake and exhaust was not restrictive at all so I doubt a bolt on would help it as much as it helps our alty. I'm sure they'll still pull better numbers at the track, with their RWD, and LSD. but can't complain for a 4 door sports sedan  *


 4dr sports sedan, OK It does sound better than family hauler and since both my young adults both drive Acuras, sometimes it gets rough around here.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *4dr sports sedan, OK It does sound better than family hauler and since both my young adults both drive Acuras, sometimes it gets rough around here. *


I drove the 1.7 Acura during test drives last week. What a POS that was.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I drove the 1.7 Acura during test drives last week. What a POS that was. *


yeah, it's just a nice civic. can't even buy it in the states. they want about $24K CDN for one.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *yeah, it's just a nice civic. can't even buy it in the states. they want about $24K CDN for one. *


I found it to be inferior to the Civic, which I just bought.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I found it to be inferior to the Civic, which I just bought. *


Actually it is a Honda and an upscale one. It is like a Acura Tl and the Honda Accord comparrison.

If you are trying to say that my two Acura Integras are POS. My Acuras are distinctly superior to your Civic in finish, style and looks. The ride is wishbone because it is a Honda. The Acura is lower and sleeker than the civic there, better in CROSSWINDS.

You`re a PIP, ED a real PIP........


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Actually it is a Honda and an upscale one. It is like a Acura Tl and the Honda Accord comparrison.
> 
> If you are trying to say that my two Acura Integras are POS. My Acuras are distinctly superior to your Civic in finish, style and looks. The ride is wishbone because it is a Honda. The Acura is lower and sleeker than the civic there, better in CROSSWINDS.
> 
> You`re a PIP, ED a real PIP........ *


I don't know what a "PIP" is, but I'll take it as a compliment.  
I do agree that YOUR Acuras are superior to the Civic, but they are not what I was talking about. The new 1.7 is not. I drove both within two days and the ride, quality, handling and quiet goes to the Civic, hands down.
Cheers...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Well considering our car is only rated 240 at the crank, and the Z stock is 287. Yeah I am a little surprised. So basically with basic bolt-on mods, intake, exhaust, and pulley, we have more HP then the Z? Hmm.. And I thought that the Z's intake and exhaust was not restrictive at all so I doubt a bolt on would help it as much as it helps our alty. I'm sure they'll still pull better numbers at the track, with their RWD, and LSD. but can't complain for a 4 door sports sedan  *


I think they will pull better with RWD also but I never looked at the fact that , yes they are less restrictive. When the Alty is moded it really shows. Thanx Scott, I can see clearly now, the fog is lifting


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> * When the Alty is moded it really shows.  *


I think it has a lot to do with the way these engines handle the extra torque produced by the mod. A couple of guys with NOS (spray90) setups raised the torque figures way up there.
Cheers...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I think it has a lot to do with the way these engines handle the extra torque produced by the mod. A couple of guys with NOS (spray90) setups raised the torque figures way up there.
> Cheers... *


Hahahaaaaaa


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hmm...well, I don't disbelieve you, just like to see evidence. *


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/projectaltima/

the dyno chart is in the article


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



SR20AL said:


> *http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/projectaltima/
> 
> the dyno chart is in the article *


Yes, that is the dyno for the AEM CAI.
I'm talking about seeing a side by side dyno
comparison between the Injen and AEM units.

Maybe that's something NPM can do in the future?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yes, that is the dyno for the AEM CAI.
> I'm talking about seeing a side by side dyno
> comparison between the Injen and AEM units.
> 
> Maybe that's something NPM can do in the future? *


Since this you now have your injen installed, when you get a chance, I`d be interested in the dyno results


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



Ratwayne said:


> *Since this you now have your injen installed, when you get a chance, I`d be interested in the dyno results *


Yeah, wish I had a scanner so I could post the dyno graph Injen
attaches to their directions for the CAI. Very impressive!

Btw...I know it's OT but me and a T/A got into it last night
coming home from work on the hwy. 4th gear @ about 105
and still pulling strong before I backed off cuz of traffic.
What a rush...the CAI and cat-back make a sound that's
undescribeable past 4k rpm.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yeah, wish I had a scanner so I could post the dyno graph Injen
> attaches to their directions for the CAI. Very impressive!
> 
> Btw...I know it's OT but me and a T/A got into it last night
> ...


Damn that would sound good! Traffic is always the problem it seems, plus you couldn`t have had your Lady with you..


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yeah, wish I had a scanner so I could post the dyno graph Injen
> attaches to their directions for the CAI. Very impressive!
> 
> Btw...I know it's OT but me and a T/A got into it last night
> ...


If it weren't for warantee issues, I'd be all over this CAI thingy, but I'm too chicken.

Cheers...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So what's new with the project car?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *So what's new with the project car? *


We are planning cams, and light flywheel when they become avalible.

Mike


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *We are planning cams, and light flywheel when they become avalible.
> 
> Mike *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *We are planning cams, and light flywheel when they become avalible.
> 
> Mike *


That will be Sweet


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *That will be Sweet *


We want to try to figure out a suspension solution as well.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

> We are planning cams, and light flywheel when they become avalible.


Mike,

Is JWT working on an ECU upgrade for the VQ35 motors?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AlterZgo said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Is JWT working on an ECU upgrade for the VQ35 motors? *


They are working on it but it is very diffcult because the new cars are encripted.

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I drive NPM's project Altima!*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *If it weren't for warantee issues, I'd be all over this CAI thingy, but I'm too chicken.
> 
> Cheers... *


a cold air intake will not void your warranty


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

You should see the crimp that Nissan put in the stock exhaust of the 3.5L Altimas ... smashed the piping to at least half of it's original diameter... not to mention the massive resonator that comes stock on the car. 

I've installed an Injen CAI, Greddy EVO exhaust, UR pulley and I can take a new 350Z at the drag strip. Not by much .. but it can be done.

We gained 15.6 whp with the Injen CAI alone.
www.projectaltima.com 

Oh and the 245 is at the fly wheel not the crank. Just an FYI


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *We are planning cams, and light flywheel when they become avalible.Mike *


Finally, some serious mods...


----------



## SEffects (Nov 20, 2002)

Yea .. there's finally parts coming out worth putting on the new altimas. Just wait until this fall! Lots of new performance parts and body kits coming out.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Finally, some serious mods... *


Shiot... that was from last November.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LOL...!!! 
I just checked the date of that post.
8 months does seem a long time
to "plan."
They should be out by now...


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *LOL...!!!
> I just checked the date of that post.
> 8 months does seem a long time
> to "plan."
> They should be out by now... *


It is taking a bit of time but the parts will be worth it. Developers are just trying to ensure that the parts made are the real deal. 

We've been spending a lot of time with our 350Z project for the last couple of months. The good news for you guys is that most of these parts we're dealing with on the Z are directly transferable to the 3.5 Altima. Quite honostly I cant imagine the Altima with the mods we're trying with the Z. It would probably make the car as much of a handful as my Turbo SE-R.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

bumping the thread


----------

